# Amazon Sunday deliveries



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd read some comments about Amazon wanting to start Sunday deliveries using USPS facilities. I guess it's happening, I ordered a protective case for my new phone, and the delivery is scheduled for tomorrow (Sunday). We'll see if it happens.   


Mike


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, Mike.  I didn't know the U.S. Postal Service had anyone working on Sunday anywhere.
I am very interested to find out if it comes.  And if so, who delivers it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Wow, Mike. I didn't know the U.S. Postal Service had anyone working on Sunday anywhere.
> I am very interested to find out if it comes. And if so, who delivers it.


Well, yeah, they work on Sunday sorting and moving mail, even if deliveries aren't made and the service counters aren't open. 

As I heard it, Amazon was going to contract with USPS to use its otherwise parked fleet to deliver on Sunday. It was touted as good for Amazon -- can get deliveries to the doors faster -- and USPS -- income!

Let us know if it comes on Sunday and who delivers it?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Early this morning at 07:50 it said the package was out for delivery, although strangely enough the delivery date was listed as Tuesday. Then at 8:04, it changed to a delivery date of Sunday again. I'm confused.  


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like they're confused!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW, I use an app called Package Buddy (Android) and one called My Package (IOS) for tracking packages from all the carriers.

PS - I jut got an SMS message from Amazon that claims the package is on a carrier vehicle and will delivered today.


Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

We're waiting with bated breath! I'm glad it isn't baited breath, 'cause I think worms would smell unattractive to others, and I don't even want to think about what they'd taste like in my mouth....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My doorbell rang about two minutes ago, and I opened the door in time to see the mailman getting back into his little delivery truck/car. My parcel was left right by the door.

Sunday delivery is real. I used the standard Prime two-day delivery.


Mike


Edit: tamned dypos


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

USPS supposedly tried to deliver an Amazon package to me today, but since the rental office is closed on Sundays, no joy (not that I was even expecting it today). We could probably save everyone some money if there were some way for me to tell Amazon and their carriers to not even bother trying to deliver on Sundays.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This morning I ordered a Lightning Deal, and notice that the default shipping choice was free two day delivery with Sunday being the delivery date (I have Prime). My item has shipped, and it still shows Sunday as the estimated date of delivery. And indeed USPS is the carrier. So it looks like I will have a Sunday delivery. Unfortunately I'm going out of town tomorrow, and won't be back until Sunday afternoon, so I may miss the actual delivery.


----------

